# Soundstream Reference 1000s (not mine)



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 1000s *POWER HOUSE* - eBay (item 250598540481 end time Apr-15-10 19:37:13 PDT)

Again, not my auction, but a sweet amp none the less.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

uhm... thats a new 1000s, not a reference 300. i need a ref 300 though so the right link would be sweet.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Avernier said:


> uhm... thats a new 1000s, not a reference 300. i need a ref 300 though so the right link would be sweet.


Doh...sorry...I must have put the price in the title. I can't edit it now. If a mod could edit it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

damn. i was hoping for a ref300.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw one at a pawnshop for 65 bucks, I was going to buy it but the idiot testing it said it didnt work, so he couldnt sell it and he was going to trash it. I was shocked, I told him "I'll give you 25 for it just for decoration" he said sorry we have to trash it. He hooked it all wrong first off all, but I didnt want to say anything thinking I might get a deal, but the salesman refuse to sell after not sucessfully testing it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Stage7 said:


> Doh...sorry...I must have put the price in the title. I can't edit it now. If a mod could edit it, I would appreciate it.


Done.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Thank you sir!


----------

